# [Req] Vzw Fascinate Radios



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Looking for any Fascinate radios to see which works best with my phone. Most of the links I have found are dead, I did manage to find the ec09 and ed05 radios so far but if anyone could upload/link me to any others to try I would really appreciate it. Thanks!

Sent from my Fascinate on CM 7.1 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hecantbreathe (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's EC01 from my dropbox http://db.tt/pk16E18p]http://db.tt/pk16E18p[/URL]


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from my Fascinate on CM 7.1 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone else got any other radios?


----------



## saps (Aug 3, 2011)

I actually did a similar thing to you awhile back and tested a whole bunch I had EB01, EC01, EC09, ED04 and ED05. In my testing done from my house which is chronically low signal strength only EC09 and ED05 were worth keeping and I ended up deleting the others figuring I'd never use them again. Mind you in high signal strength areas they were all about the same. Good luck with your testing but I'll forecast end up settling with either EC09 or ED05


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

saps said:


> I actually did a similar thing to you awhile back and tested a whole bunch I had EB01, EC01, EC09, ED04 and ED05. In my testing done from my house which is chronically low signal strength only EC09 and ED05 were worth keeping and I ended up deleting the others figuring I'd never use them again. Mind you in high signal strength areas they were all about the same. Good luck with your testing but I'll forecast end up settling with either EC09 or ED05


Thanks for the input, I'm runnin ed05 atm and it seems a bit more stable for me than ec09.


----------



## saps (Aug 3, 2011)

remicks said:


> Thanks for the input, I'm runnin ed05 atm and it seems a bit more stable for me than ec09.


Yeah I ran ec09 for months and then switched to ed05 for awhile. Its truly a coin flip IMO. I back with EC09 because frankly that seems to be more consistent for me than EC09 when I'm on CM7.1. ED05 is slightly faster most of the time but it resets more when I'm low signal strength aka at home. Granted at home I'm usually on wifi but the point remains the same.


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

remicks said:


> Anyone else got any other radios?


Here is my modem collection. It's every modem I've found since owning my fascinate. You must unzip this, it is not a flashable file. It is several modems for the fascinate (don't want any confusion). Use at your own risk, hope to help... 

http://db.tt/pXmn5wfJ


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

shag_on_e said:


> Here is my modem collection. It's every modem I've found since owning my fascinate. You must unzip this, it is not a flashable file. It is several modems for the fascinate (don't want any confusion). Use at your own risk, hope to help...
> 
> http://db.tt/pXmn5wfJ


Pure epicsauce. Thanks!

Sent from my CyanogenModded Fascinate using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

Imho, ec09 and ed05 are the only ones worth using at this point. But have fun flashing


----------

